
McDonald’s Happy Meal resists decomposition for six months  - mattmaroon
http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_upshot/20101012/bs_yblog_upshot/mcdonalds-happy-meal-resists-decomposition-for-six-months
======
RiderOfGiraffes
In case you're interested, there are many comments from the last times this
was submitted. Here is a selection:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1656044>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1647759>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1256516>

